# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Video revview máy ren ống 4 inch Shida Z1T-R4III

## ngochieu5522

Video hướng dẫn sử dụng và review máy ren ống 4 inch hiệu shida model Z1T-R4III



Đặc điểm kỹ thuật của Z1T-R4III: 
- Tiện ống hệ inch: 1/2", 3/4", 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2", 2", 3", 4"
- Tiện ống hệ met: 21, 27, 34, 42, 49, 60, 90, 114mm
- Công suât động cơ: 1HP
- 2 cấp tốc độ: 19/27rpm
- Điện áp sử dụng: 220V 1 pha 50Hz
- Trọng lượng:135/150Kg
- Kích thước kiện: 1000x630x620mm
Phụ kiện: 2 đầu ren tự động, 3 bộ dao ren, Bộ phận cắt ống, Bộ phận lả ổng, Dầu bôi trơn, Bơm dầu bôi trơn, 4 chân máy.
Tham khảo thêm: http://maykhoanban.com/may-ren-ong

----------

